
The Military's Top Secret Plans If Coronavirus Cripples the Government - sbuttgereit
https://www.newsweek.com/exclusive-inside-militarys-top-secret-plans-if-coronavirus-cripples-government-1492878
======
op03
What are these people even leaking these days?

I want to know what happens when the telcos and internet go down? Do we still
get Netflix through Army satellites or not?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Nah, through the Postal Service.

